# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Ведущий на праздники

## DiKo

Свадьбы, корпоративы, детские праздники и многое другое в вашем городе! 
Ваш праздник - наш праздник. Поэтому мы работаем с душой и огоньком в глазах! Заводной ведущий, опытный и чуткий к Вашим ожеланиям DJ; качественный звук и свет. Подарите себе настроение!

+375298778498 МТС
+375445952897 Velcom
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Дмитрий

----------

